# Tropical Storm/Hurricane Preparedness



## FlowRider

With Marco trying to form up out in the Gulf, local TV news is in full "panic the people" mode here.

Hurricane Harvey has created a lot of anxiety in the population here, so it is panicking people.

Bottled water is being limited to 2 to 4 cases per customer. Limit of two briskets per, too. :lol:

I don't smoke brisket (takes too long to produce results; I'd rather just grill); never saw limits before.

We did go and stock up on groceries some. I stay prepared on most emergency supplies anyway.

I have two six gallons plastic jerry cans I bought to fill with drinking water. I have never filled them.

I do need to go get some gasoline for the lawn mower anyway; we keep the vehicles full now....

Anybody else in the "zone of uncertainty" making any preparations for the 2020 twin Gulf storms?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Preparing here. Everything seems pretty normal though


----------



## rjw0283

@FlowRider North Carolina here- Hurricane and Matthew did a pretty good hurting to us in the past 5 years and have forever changed how I stay prepared during the Hurricane Season. 
Matthew wasn't suppose to hit where I lived that hard... Overnight it hooked a left and dumped 15 inches of rain on us in a 24 hour period which did ALOT of damage. We lost power at my house for 4 days- with 2 young kids ages-2 and 5 at the time this was miserable! We did not have a generator and could not get one because there were ZERO available. 
I used this as motivation, and bought an 8500 running watt generator that runs off propane and gasoline a week later.

Fast forward 2 years to Florence- Florence was a slow moving storm and basically parked itself over use for 3 days and pounded us, multiple trees fell on my property but the house was good. We lost power for another 4 days. This time we had a generator, and I wired it to the house to power everything that was needed. I wired in an input at the breaker box, so I am able to just plug it in to breaker box and turn on the breakers needed. We were sitting in the house during the 3 day hurricane watching Netflix, and our food did not spoil. IT WAS WELL WORTH THE COST OF A GEN. Plus we didn't want to murder the kids.

Every year around early August, I fill up 6x 5 gallon cans of ethanol free Gasoline and store them in the shed for a potential hurricane, I also keep around 4x regular size propane tanks filled in the event of an unscheduled outage. On 1 November if I still have the fuel in the cans I start putting them in our vehicles to prevent it from going bad.

This is just a normal thing I always do, just so I am not scrambling in the event of a storm- we always keep a bunch of bottled water in the garage that we rotate to prevent the bottles from degrading/wear.

Then the upkeep of the house is important/trimming trees back, cleaning gutters and tieing down stuff that'll fly away. I just naturally do that stuff now, so when a Hurricane does come we are usually ready for it.

Matthew caught me way off guard and I wasn't prepared for it, I have learned from that expierence and that will never happen to me again.


----------



## Jacob_S

topped off fuel, beer and groceries yesterday, bought a little inverter generator to run the meat freezer. Now just sit back and watch the show. The "X" where the projected paths cross is pretty much right over my house so this could get interesting but not overly worried.

ETA latest update is pushing Laura west, if that continues will only have one to worry about.


----------



## FlowRider

I bought this Honda generator back in 1992 after Hurricane Andrew.

It is very quiet, runs about eight hours on full tank of fuel (so you can sleep), will run a refrigerator/freezer and window unit AC with 120 volt plugs, and will also charge 12 volt batteries. Hurricanes hit in August and September usually, and it is hot and humid afterwards for days.

A good generator can save your life, or turn miserable into okay....


----------



## FlowRider

I bought these six gallon containers for drinking water. Never have used them, but I keep them just in case.

I could use them for camping, too, but bottled water fits in a cooler.


----------



## FlowRider

I stocked up on fuel cans before the EPA changed the regulations designed to limit "fugitive emissions" of gasoline vapors. These include Blitz cans, which quit selling them because people set themselves on fire pouring gas on log fires, and they got sued out of existence.

I keep them because you can't find them anymore, and if you need to fuel up, you just grab them and go. So far, I just store them empty.

I do use one or two of them for regular use; these are backups, spares, or extras, if I ever need them.

I did not use them during Hurricane Harvey. Sold off all my boats, and all the roads were flooded so you could not drive anywhere.

I used to live out in the country, so I bought them just in case....


----------



## FlowRider

Here is one of the most important tools to own if you live anywhere near trees in a high speed wind weather event.

Stihl chain saw - this one is a Wood Boss. Hurricane Andrew vintage.


----------



## FlowRider

By the way, the Honda generator and the Stihl chainsaw are now 28 years old, and they still run like the day I first bought them.

Drain out the gas and run them until they stop running. And drain the float bowls on the carbs if you can and know how. Fresh gas, vroom!


----------



## Jacob_S

Was just telling my daughters about Andrew this morning, that was the first big one I remember as a kid, I was 12 HAHA.

As for generator, I've got one to run window unit, fridge, lamps and tv, just didn't want to run a cord all the way to the garage for the meat freezer so got a dedicated unit for it. No chainsaw anymore, my poulan I bought after Katrina crapped out on me two years ago and haven't replaced yet. Hope to not need any of it and I think it is looking promising for that but rather have and not need than to have to battle all the others that didn't plan.


----------



## FlowRider

This is starting to look like a Louisiana coastal event, if you can trust the early forecasting models....

I was hoping we would get some rain out of these. I suppose I should be careful what I wish for. :bd:


----------



## FlowRider

Once I buy some gasoline, I should probably run my generator and chainsaw just to see if they run....

Need fuel to mow, blow, edge, and weed whack anyway. I haven't bought fuel in awhile now....


----------



## testwerke

I just hope one of those heads north and brings us some rain.


----------



## FlowRider

In Hurricane Harvey, we had rain for a week, nine inches in three hours alone right over my house.

Some places got over 50 inches of rain. That is over four feet of rainfall. Water up to your chest....

It was literally rainfall in Biblical proportions. A once in a lifetime storm event, I hope...! :bd:


----------



## FlowRider




----------



## rjw0283

I run ethanol free in all small engines/boats. Ethanol is the devil!


----------



## Jacob_S

FlowRider said:


> This is starting to look like a Louisiana coastal event, if you can trust the early forecasting models....
> 
> I was hoping we would get some rain out of these. I suppose I should be careful what I wish for. :bd:


Yea, Marco may or may not deliver some wind and rain to us, they canceled all the schools today and tomorrow and I am at work like normal. I suspect things will be different come Wednesday as Laura moves closer, I saw they are pulling landfall back east now which will put me closer to the eye on the east side.


----------



## FlowRider

Well, Laura is now a hurricane. Nothing but warm open water in front of her. No shearing winds....

Weather reports say it will be a wind event instead of a flooding event, away from the coast.

I am going to get some gasoline. Our utilities are all underground, we never lost power in Harvey.

But if we do lose power, a generator running a portable air conditioner means you can still sleep....

Mandatory evacuations of Galveston Island now. Better go get gasoline now before the horde hits.


----------



## Jacob_S

FlowRider said:


> Well, Laura is now a hurricane. Nothing but warm open water in front of her. No shearing winds....
> 
> Weather reports say it will be a wind event instead of a flooding event, away from the coast.
> 
> I am going to get some gasoline. Our utilities are all underground, we never lost power in Harvey.
> 
> But if we do lose power, a generator running a portable air conditioner means you can still sleep....
> 
> Mandatory evacuations of Galveston Island now. Better go get gasoline now before the horde hits.


Good luck to y'all over there, looks like she will stay well west of us here, but still prepared if the forecast happens to be as bad off as it was for Marco. There is still plenty of time for a path shift and strengthening.


----------



## FlowRider

I bought this portable room air conditioning unit before Harvey.

Never had to use it, but I kept it just in case.

You have to have a way to exhaust hot air to the outside - it comes with a ducting kit to use in windows or doorways.

It has a pan to collect the water that comes from dehumidifying the air, so you have to periodically empty the condensation water.

It is strictly for emergency backup use, hope I don't need it soon.

Something to consider if you do emergency planning for your family.


----------



## FlowRider

Well, it looks like Hurricane Laura is now a Category 4 hurricane, and winds are expected to be 145 mph sustained. Up to a 20 foot storm surge near landfall. That is up to the second story roofline of a house. And you add wave action to batter whatever it comes up against. Terrible tragedy.

I used to work in Lake Charles, still have a lot of friends there. They are expecting 9 feet of surge where I used to work. That means all the first floor offices will be submerged, control rooms, pumps, electric transformers, entire complex will be inundated. This storm will be a major catastrophe for that area. Many people will have their homes flooded, hotel casinos, stores, restaurants, schools....

I never would move over there. Very industrial city, lots of petrochemical plants, and pollution....

Looks like my current home will be safe - we expect 40 mph winds and rain, but no flooding. Whew.

So sad to see such an actively growing and booming area get hammered by a major hurricane.


----------



## testwerke

Been praying for rain but Laura didn't provide. Really bummed and we need rain so badly


----------



## CenlaLowell

Well we got touch of everything. Man its pretty disgusting with have no power, no stores are open, got the generator going now


----------



## Jacob_S

CenlaLowell said:


> Well we got touch of everything. Man its pretty disgusting with have no power, no stores are open, got the generator going now


Yea yall got it worse than we did down in the BR area, my friends up in Monroe even seem to have gotten worse than we did.
Hope all goes well and you arent without power for extended time.
I feel bad for Lake Chuck though, seeing pictures of all the damage and on top of it all a chlorine cloud from a leak and fire at one of the plants.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jacob_S said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we got touch of everything. Man its pretty disgusting with have no power, no stores are open, got the generator going now
> 
> 
> 
> Yea yall got it worse than we did down in the BR area, my friends up in Monroe even seem to have gotten worse than we did.
> Hope all goes well and you arent without power for extended time.
> I feel bad for Lake Chuck though, seeing pictures of all the damage and on top of it all a chlorine cloud from a leak and fire at one of the plants.
Click to expand...

I been through this so many times I'm just tired. Saying no power for 4-7 days and water pressure is now really low. This year sucks


----------



## Jacob_S

I feel ya, went a week with no power after gustov, I was told last night Lake chuck may not have water for a few days.


----------



## FlowRider

@CenlaLowell and @Jacob_S

Thanks for posting up again after the storm. That was a nasty hurricane. I watched it as it came in until I finally fell asleep. I could tell the dirty side was going to get a lot of wind damage and rain.

I was without power from Hurricane Andrew for seven and a half days. I heard on the battery radio I had that a truck was coming to Home Depot with 750 generators on it. I grabbed my rifle and told my wife to jump in the truck so we could go get one. Halfway there the radio station said all 750 sold out in a half hour.

I knew of a Honda dealer in the nearby area, and knew he carried generators, so I drove over there. I bought that generator I posted earlier.

I was the only one on my block with power, in August. All my neighbors would come to my house to cool off, and bring the food they had in their freezers to cook. I had propane for my stove and oven, and for my grill. We had a feast for the whole neighborhood every night.

I could run my refrigerator and the large window A/Cs I had, so we were very popular that week.

I lived out in the country, so we had a septic system that operated by electric sump pump that pumped uphill into a leach field that drained down the other side of my property. Without electricity, we were out of business - no sinks, no toilets, no shower, no tooth brushing, etc. I had to have a way to run that pump, which is why I drove through downed trees, power lines, and a world of debris to get one. It made it possible to get through. We had bottled water and had filled up the tub, etc.

Our water supply was not affected, thankfully. But I chainsawed my way out to the main road.

I helped out our elderly neighbors by cutting up their fallen trees in exchange for the firewood. I had enough firewood for the next five years when I was done. Our post hurricane parties were epic...!

We did not even get a drop of rain where I'm at now. We got some wind, but that was about it.

A lot of people I know over in Lake Charlie were not so lucky. I cannot get over there to help because Interstate 10 between Texas and Louisiana is completely underwater from the backwater flooding...


----------



## Bigdrumnc

In coastal nc here, obx to be exact. Hurricanes unfortunately are a part of life. We have a generator inlet ran to the panel with a interlock kit, safe and legal. Run your generator regularly , drain the gas out ( i use a amazon siphon hose) run it till it stops then drain the carb bowl. I usually get 6 -5 gallon jugs of gas treated with sea foam. If I don't use it, I run it in the boat, trucks or lawn mowers. We always keep a couple flats of water on hand for everything. It never fails we always have a huge before and after yard pick up.


----------



## FlowRider

Bigdrumnc said:


> In coastal nc here, obx to be exact. Hurricanes unfortunately are a part of life. We have a generator inlet ran to the panel with a interlock kit, safe and legal. Run your generator regularly , drain the gas out ( i use a amazon siphon hose) run it till it stops then drain the carb bowl. I usually get 6 -5 gallon jugs of gas treated with sea foam. If I don't use it, I run it in the boat, trucks or lawn mowers. We always keep a couple flats of water on hand for everything. It never fails we always have a huge before and after yard pick up.


Those are all smart preparation moves. And I agree, you kind of grow used to it over time. I was all ready to go (I pretty much stay prepared almost all the time) but I never had to actually engage.

We used to go camping, boating, hiking, riding ATVs and SxSs, etc., on a regular basis, so I have a lot of gear for those purposes. Lately, it has been more for preparing for emergencies and storms.

My biggest thing is flashlights and batteries. It is dark half the time, so you will need them to see....


----------



## CenlaLowell

I thought I was prepared last year but was not. This time I'll do better. I ended up getting a system where I could power my panel.

Had an interlock installed with a 50 amp breaker


Installed the cable and outlet. Really wish I would have paid attention to which outlet the electrician installed. I would have installed the male outlet.



This cable is 6 guage and will have 50 amp plugs on both sizes to fit the new generator I just got in



Came in today



I also had my AC guy come out and put the 5-2-1 compressor saver on the unit. This should help me power it with the generator.


----------



## rjw0283

@CenlaLowell Nice. I have a receptacle in the garage to hook the gen into that feeds into the breaker box. I have a 75 ft cable I run from the shed where I run the generator and feed the cable into the garage, I take the door knob off the door to the garage and run the cable through that. I looked at getting a big propane tank, but I just ended up acquiring a bunch of little ones. I like those, because when they get old or expired you can exchange them at the local gas station at no cost. For big storms/hurricanes I fill up my 6x 5gallon cans. I ran my generator for 72 hours for Florence. So glad I got it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

rjw0283 said:


> @CenlaLowell Nice. I have a receptacle in the garage to hook the gen into that feeds into the breaker box. I have a 75 ft cable I run from the shed where I run the generator and feed the cable into the garage, I take the door knob off the door to the garage and run the cable through that. I looked at getting a big propane tank, but I just ended up acquiring a bunch of little ones. I like those, because when they get old or expired you can exchange them at the local gas station at no cost. For big storms/hurricanes I fill up my 6x 5gallon cans. I ran my generator for 72 hours for Florence. So glad I got it.


There's a company out here that leases the big tanks and does the maintenance for about 90$ a year. If this works out I won't have to have gas can at all. I thought about the way your doing it as well. I'm just lazy lol


----------



## bosox_5

CenlaLowell said:


> I thought I was prepared last year but was not. This time I'll do better. I ended up getting a system where I could power my panel.
> 
> Had an interlock installed with a 50 amp breaker
> 
> 
> Installed the cable and outlet. Really wish I would have paid attention to which outlet the electrician installed. I would have installed the male outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> This cable is 6 guage and will have 50 amp plugs on both sizes to fit the new generator I just got in
> 
> 
> 
> Came in today
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my AC guy come out and put the 5-2-1 compressor saver on the unit. This should help me power it with the generator.


I bought the exact same generator last month. Interlock kit and everything. My electrician did put the male end plug outside the house which I am sure is code here in Massachusetts.


----------



## CenlaLowell

bosox_5 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was prepared last year but was not. This time I'll do better. I ended up getting a system where I could power my panel.
> 
> Had an interlock installed with a 50 amp breaker
> 
> 
> Installed the cable and outlet. Really wish I would have paid attention to which outlet the electrician installed. I would have installed the male outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> This cable is 6 guage and will have 50 amp plugs on both sizes to fit the new generator I just got in
> 
> 
> 
> Came in today
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my AC guy come out and put the 5-2-1 compressor saver on the unit. This should help me power it with the generator.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the exact same generator last month. Interlock kit and everything. My electrician did put the male end plug outside the house which I am sure is code here in Massachusetts.
Click to expand...

That's cool. I have no idea why the electrician put that female outlet in. I got to call him back out here to discuss that. Are you able to power your AC unit??


----------



## bosox_5

@CenlaLowell In fairness, I have different concerns about electricity at my house than yours. I haven't tried to power the central air, and it probably won't. I sized my generator with concerns about losing power in the winter, so it needs to heat (in priority order) 1, the well pump. 2. the upstairs and downstairs furnace. 3. fridge, gas stove. 4. The hot water heater (4500 watts!!!). Anything else is gravy (although, after testing, it appears to power all the circuits, but I didn't test the two AC units). If we lose power in the summer, AC won't be a priority for us up North. We could probably power it (at least one), if I turn off the well pump and the hot water heater.

PS
Grew up playing hockey at the Lowell "Chiefs" rink in Chelmsford. Loved that place.


----------



## Topcat

I have a portable that I converted to run in propane and gas. It is wired to a interlock on my circuit breaker box and will run anything in the house. It is a lifesaver during outages. I do plan on buying a larger propane tank so I can run longer on propane only. Love the setup!

https://youtu.be/LOxLumiQr_8

I also have videos of the conversion on my page.

BTW, since this video I've converted the outlet to a 50amp and changed the breaker for 50amp as well. My very first generator was a smaller 6500 unit that only had a 30 amp breaker. I replaced that one with the larger generator for more capacity.


----------



## CenlaLowell

bosox_5 said:


> @CenlaLowell In fairness, I have different concerns about electricity at my house than yours. I haven't tried to power the central air, and it probably won't. I sized my generator with concerns about losing power in the winter, so it needs to heat (in priority order) 1, the well pump. 2. the upstairs and downstairs furnace. 3. fridge, gas stove. 4. The hot water heater (4500 watts!!!). Anything else is gravy (although, after testing, it appears to power all the circuits, but I didn't test the two AC units). If we lose power in the summer, AC won't be a priority for us up North. We could probably power it (at least one), if I turn off the well pump and the hot water heater.
> 
> PS
> Grew up playing hockey at the Lowell "Chiefs" rink in Chelmsford. Loved that place.


Understand... My last generator was 5500 watts and it powered everything but my 220 volts items. Now I upgraded to a 9500 watt generator. The thing I wanted more than anything else was to run the AC as I have a wood burning fireplace IF we ever lose power in the winter.


----------



## Topcat

@CenlaLowell I upgraded mine for the very same reason. Power outages where I am come with hurricanes. Meaning it is still hot here. It be learned that living in Charleston with no AC isn't desirable at all. If I have a generator I might as well be able to cool the house - as long as it is still standing after the storm.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Topcat said:


> I have a portable that I converted to run in propane and gas. It is wired to a interlock on my circuit breaker box and will run anything in the house. It is a lifesaver during outages. I do plan on buying a larger propane tank so I can run longer on propane only. Love the setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have videos of the conversion on my page.
> 
> BTW, since this video I've converted the outlet to a 50amp and changed the breaker for 50amp as well.


I'm looking to do the same and im almost there with my setup. Just called a propane supplier and there's a waiting list for tanks YIKES


----------



## CenlaLowell

Topcat said:


> @CenlaLowell I upgraded mine for the very same reason. Power outages where I am come with hurricanes. Meaning it is still hot here. It be learned that living in Charleston with no AC isn't desirable at all. If I have a generator I might as well be able to cool the house - as long as it is still standing after the storm.


Louisiana heat was brutal for hurricane Laura never again will I put myself in that position.


----------



## bosox_5

CenlaLowell said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a portable that I converted to run in propane and gas. It is wired to a interlock on my circuit breaker box and will run anything in the house. It is a lifesaver during outages. I do plan on buying a larger propane tank so I can run longer on propane only. Love the setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have videos of the conversion on my page.
> 
> BTW, since this video I've converted the outlet to a 50amp and changed the breaker for 50amp as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to do the same and im almost there with my setup. Just called a propane supplier and there's a waiting list for tanks YIKES
Click to expand...

My house has a 1000 gallon tank buried in the backyard (for heating and cooking), but I can't get them to put a hookup for the generator for that so I am also in the mode of buying a bunch of grill tanks. I don't plan to ever use gasoline in it because there is no place around here that sells ethanol free and buying it in bottle from Home Depot is cost prohibitive (6.6 gallon tank).


----------



## CenlaLowell

bosox_5 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a portable that I converted to run in propane and gas. It is wired to a interlock on my circuit breaker box and will run anything in the house. It is a lifesaver during outages. I do plan on buying a larger propane tank so I can run longer on propane only. Love the setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have videos of the conversion on my page.
> 
> BTW, since this video I've converted the outlet to a 50amp and changed the breaker for 50amp as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to do the same and im almost there with my setup. Just called a propane supplier and there's a waiting list for tanks YIKES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My house has a 1000 gallon tank buried in the backyard (for heating and cooking), but I can't get them to put a hookup for the generator for that so I am also in the mode of buying a bunch of grill tanks. I don't plan to ever use gasoline in it because there is no place around here that sells ethanol free and buying it in bottle from Home Depot is cost prohibitive (6.6 gallon tank).
Click to expand...

Tell me about it both places called me back telling me they don't sell tanks for portal generator hookups. Sucks, now one told me if I buy one from from another supplier they would come fill it for me. Now I'm thinking about buying something like this


----------



## bosox_5

@CenlaLowell I think it has to do with the pressure in the tank. I know very little on this subject but my feeling is that the large tanks work differently than the small tanks and the generators have regulators set up for the small tanks. I do look forward to the day I don't have power and blow through all my grill tanks and just look at the 800 gallons of propane sitting under my back yard without any (legal) way of using that stuff. I guess when that happens I break out the gasoline (and eventually the carb cleaner).


----------



## CenlaLowell

bosox_5 said:


> @CenlaLowell I think it has to do with the pressure in the tank. I know very little on this subject but my feeling is that the large tanks work differently than the small tanks and the generators have regulators set up for the small tanks. I do look forward to the day I don't have power and blow through all my grill tanks and just look at the 800 gallons of propane sitting under my back yard without any (legal) way of using that stuff. I guess when that happens I break out the gasoline (and eventually the carb cleaner).


Never thought about this and if so I wonder what size of tank can you go up to? I'll try to ask a supplier these questions as well. Those small tanks I have is just not enough as the label says only expect 7 hours on a 20 lb tank


----------



## Topcat

CenlaLowell said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CenlaLowell I think it has to do with the pressure in the tank. I know very little on this subject but my feeling is that the large tanks work differently than the small tanks and the generators have regulators set up for the small tanks. I do look forward to the day I don't have power and blow through all my grill tanks and just look at the 800 gallons of propane sitting under my back yard without any (legal) way of using that stuff. I guess when that happens I break out the gasoline (and eventually the carb cleaner).
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about this and if so I wonder what size of tank can you go up to? I'll try to ask a supplier these questions as well. Those small tanks I have is just not enough as the label says only expect 7 hours on a 20 lb tank
Click to expand...

When I did my conversion I had all the data about pressure and regulators. And you are correct that the larger in ground tanks would require a different or in some cases an additional regulator. The portable tanks (any of them) will work fine with the regulator that comes on the hose. 
I switch between gas and propane with no issues. I just always make sure to run any gas in the carb dry by allowing the engine to run til it dies when running on gasoline. My set up is almost 5 years old and I start it about once every other month to ensure it is good for any power outages.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Topcat said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CenlaLowell I think it has to do with the pressure in the tank. I know very little on this subject but my feeling is that the large tanks work differently than the small tanks and the generators have regulators set up for the small tanks. I do look forward to the day I don't have power and blow through all my grill tanks and just look at the 800 gallons of propane sitting under my back yard without any (legal) way of using that stuff. I guess when that happens I break out the gasoline (and eventually the carb cleaner).
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about this and if so I wonder what size of tank can you go up to? I'll try to ask a supplier these questions as well. Those small tanks I have is just not enough as the label says only expect 7 hours on a 20 lb tank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I did my conversion I had all the data about pressure and regulators. And you are correct that the larger in ground tanks would require a different or in some cases an additional regulator. The portable tanks (any of them) will work fine with the regulator that comes on the hose.
> I switch between gas and propane with no issues. I just always make sure to run any gas in the carb dry by allowing the engine to run til it dies when running on gasoline. My set up is almost 5 years old and I start it about once every other month to ensure it is good for any power outages.
Click to expand...

How much fuel you keep stored?? I'm trying for six - seven days.


----------



## Topcat

@CenlaLowell I keep five 5 gallon jerry cans of gas. I put stabilizer in each can when I refill it. I start using the oldest gas in my lawn equipment and rotate the gas that way. Doing that ensures I have at least 20 plus gallons of gas stored away. I have 8 gallon gas tank on my generator and that will last all day and into the next when running gas only, and if I have a really light load on it, ie not using the hot water heater or AC, it runs longer. I think I have a solid 6-7 days of gas on hand, maybe more. I've not run my generator overnight (yet). During the last outage that lasted more than a day, I shut it down overnight since the weather was nice, and I was running on propane as well.


----------



## CenlaLowell

CenlaLowell said:


> I thought I was prepared last year but was not. This time I'll do better. I ended up getting a system where I could power my panel.
> 
> Had an interlock installed with a 50 amp breaker
> 
> 
> Installed the cable and outlet. Really wish I would have paid attention to which outlet the electrician installed. I would have installed the male outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> This cable is 6 guage and will have 50 amp plugs on both sizes to fit the new generator I just got in
> 
> 
> 
> Came in today
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my AC guy come out and put the 5-2-1 compressor saver on the unit. This should help me power it with the generator.


Changed out my plug to another 50 amp and was able to power the 3 ton AC unit easily! Yes


----------



## bosox_5

CenlaLowell said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was prepared last year but was not. This time I'll do better. I ended up getting a system where I could power my panel.
> 
> Had an interlock installed with a 50 amp breaker
> 
> 
> Installed the cable and outlet. Really wish I would have paid attention to which outlet the electrician installed. I would have installed the male outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> This cable is 6 guage and will have 50 amp plugs on both sizes to fit the new generator I just got in
> 
> 
> 
> Came in today
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my AC guy come out and put the 5-2-1 compressor saver on the unit. This should help me power it with the generator.
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out my plug to another 50 amp and was able to power the 3 ton AC unit easily! Yes
Click to expand...

That's awesome


----------



## bosox_5

So I blame myself for the Hurricane coming to my house after saying that I am not worried about hurricanes on this thread. I hope it works with the AC!


----------



## massgrass

Yep, have gas on hand for the generator and figure it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Amoo316

Ida looks like it's about to be "fun"...

Hope folks are making preps. Winds in LA expected to start Sun morning.


----------



## Jacob_S

Amoo316 said:


> Ida looks like it's about to be "fun"...
> 
> Hope folks are making preps. Winds in LA expected to start Sun morning.


Filled up all the fuel tanks today, wife stocked up on groceries. And we just went grabbed two more bottles of whiskey.

as of now we are right in line for where the eye is projected to pass, maybe just on the east side, this will be a bumpy one.


----------



## Amoo316

Stay safe @Jacob_S definitely looks like it's going to be nasty with all that warm, deep water out in front of it. Nothing unfavorable to slow it down or keep it from strengthening quickly. I'm headed down to SW of Tally on Monday morning for tournament practice so I'll be keeping a close eye on how east it goes as well as the entire east side of the storm/rain bands....etc.


----------



## Amoo316

Godspeed to our friends in the Central Gulf. Worst case scenario achieved as expected. This is going to be ugly.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Thank God it missed us, but definitely sorry for the ones that got hit.


----------



## Jacob_S

Checking in, we got power back today about one, no damage to the house. It was a nerve-racking night Sunday, I was finally able to fall asleep about 2:30am once I could tell winds shifted from the southwest an started calming down. The eye passed about 20-30 miles east of me putting me just on the "good" side.


----------



## Amoo316

Jacob_S said:


> Checking in, we got power back today about one, no damage to the house. It was a nerve-racking night Sunday, I was finally able to fall asleep about 2:30am once I could tell winds shifted from the southwest an started calming down. The eye passed about 20-30 miles east of me putting me just on the "good" side.


That's good news. Looks like that jog east came just in time for you guys. I know it went as far west as Houma, and you're not quite due north of there, but close enough. I know there were quite a few FPL crews staged at a Walmart just west of Tallahassee on Monday night when I was over there. Happy to hear power is starting to come back to some of the "smaller areas" after hearing parts of New Orleans could be mid next week.


----------



## Jacob_S

Yea NOLA will be a while, the main transmission line that feeds them fell in the river.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jacob_S said:


> Yea NOLA will be a while, the main transmission line that feeds them fell in the river.


Yeah I still got family down there as I'm from their. Reports are the latest power will come on is Sept 29


----------



## bosox_5

@CenlaLowell have you used the generator yet? Mine hasn't moved from the basement yet


----------



## CenlaLowell

bosox_5 said:


> @CenlaLowell have you used the generator yet? Mine hasn't moved from the basement yet


No this one, but the last one I used for hurricane Laura 2020. Honestly I hope to be prepared but NEVER use it.


----------



## Katodude

All this reminds me I need to order a long propane hose to go from the riser from my underground tank to my generator.


----------



## Katodude

So finally found a 1/2" 48' propane hose on Amazon with a quick connect end. Should be here Saturday. Now that I am prepared the hurricanes will have no interest in southeast Florida.


----------



## bosox_5

Katodude said:


> So finally found a 1/2" 48' propane hose on Amazon with a quick connect end. Should be here Saturday. Now that I am prepared the hurricanes will have no interest in southeast Florida.


When it arrives I am very interested in seeing how you hook this up.


----------



## Katodude

Ok, almost done.

Got a 48' long propane hose with one end that goes to the quick disconnect on my propane riser. It did not look like it was 48' long in the box so I measured and all good. At $99 for a 1/2" hose with connectors is not bad.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09C8HZCQX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Then got a 1/4" to QCC1 connector for $9. What I would really like to find is one with a 3/8" connector so I dont need to put a reducer on it. But I have not been able to find one. But I am going to keep looking this part bugs me a bit.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CVDRNNN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Then a reducer coupling to hook them together. Went to HomeDepot where they said they had one in stock for $2, but could not find it and the people where less than helpful. So back to Amazon where I just ordered one for $9

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008E5CMN6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So now this just hooks up the the propane adaptor on the generator, and I should be set.

Longer term, I plan on bypassing the whole QCC1 setup. I will order a propane regulator and connect this hose through the regulator directly to generator. Should be a cleaner connection.

So all this is still theory. At some point in the next couple of weeks I need to test this.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Katodude said:


> Ok, almost done.
> 
> Got a 48' long propane hose with one end that goes to the quick disconnect on my propane riser. It did not look like it was 48' long in the box so I measured and all good. At $99 for a 1/2" hose with connectors is not bad.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09C8HZCQX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Then got a 1/4" to QCC1 connector for $9. What I would really like to find is one with a 3/8" connector so I dont need to put a reducer on it. But I have not been able to find one. But I am going to keep looking this part bugs me a bit.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CVDRNNN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Then a reducer coupling to hook them together. Went to HomeDepot where they said they had one in stock for $2, but could not find it and the people where less than helpful. So back to Amazon where I just ordered one for $6
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003X5Q8DM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> So now this just hooks up the the propane adaptor on the generator, and I should be set.
> 
> Longer term, I plan on bypassing the whole QCC1 setup. I will order a propane regulator and connect this hose through the regulator directly to generator. Should be a cleaner connection.
> 
> So all this is still theory. At some point in the next couple of weeks I need to test this.


You mine sending a pic when your setup is done?


----------



## Katodude

Here is the riser that I am hooking it up to.

So first, I am no expert, but here is what I think I know. When I had the pool remodeled a few years ago I had the propane company run gas lines around most of the property (except where I have the generator going). The riser this is a picture of is for the BBQ. The added the additional quick connect for a Mosquito magnet.

So I asked a lot of questions when the propane guys were here. Including what pressure they were running through the buried pipes. They said it was only 10psi. Something about the volume of gas that was more important than the pressure.

The mosquito magnet is currently hooked up and has been for years, and it is right on the unregulated side of the connection. So I have a high degree of confidence that the generator should have no problem with it. The Mosquito magnet is actually kind of finicky.

If you have an underground propane tank (mine is 250 gallons). Have someone (there are plumbers that have propane and NG specialties) install a riser for you with a quick connect.

Sometime in the next few weeks I will hook up the generator to do a test run. Right now everything is still theory, but I believe pretty good theory. I will take end to end pictures for you guys when I do that.


----------



## Woffski

After Hurricane Florence, went out and got a whole house Generac 22kw. Uses propane and works like a charm!!!


----------



## Katodude

Sooooooo.

I am learning way more about this than I ever wanted to. Apparently there are Flare fittings and NPT fittings, and guess what they are not the same. So I have now officially ordered two wrong sets of fittings, and am about to hopefully order the right one. Third time's a charm.


----------



## Katodude

Ok Amazon just delivered the new coupling and it fits!!!!

I edited my original thread with the new part that you would need. Now I just need to test it all.


----------



## bosox_5

CenlaLowell said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CenlaLowell have you used the generator yet? Mine hasn't moved from the basement yet
> 
> 
> 
> No this one, but the last one I used for hurricane Laura 2020. Honestly I hope to be prepared but NEVER use it.
Click to expand...

Huge wind storms in the North east today. Been without power since 10am but the generator is going nicely. No need for heat or AC this time of year either. I am curious how long a propane tank goes.


----------



## bosox_5

26 hours of no power. 20 hours on the generator. 5 gallons of gas and one propane tank. Not to bad. No furnaces or AC because the weather didn't call for it, but it did run the well pump and the hot water heater (4500 watts) at the same time. I also made a total mess of the 20 hour oil change. Total rookie mistakes and there is a nice oil stain on the driveway now. Oh well


----------



## CenlaLowell

bosox_5 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CenlaLowell have you used the generator yet? Mine hasn't moved from the basement yet
> 
> 
> 
> No this one, but the last one I used for hurricane Laura 2020. Honestly I hope to be prepared but NEVER use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huge wind storms in the North east today. Been without power since 10am but the generator is going nicely. No need for heat or AC this time of year either. I am curious how long a propane tank goes.
Click to expand...

I want to say 7 hours at 50% load on a 20 lb tank


----------



## CenlaLowell

bosox_5 said:


> 26 hours of no power. 20 hours on the generator. 5 gallons of gas and one propane tank. Not to bad. No furnaces or AC because the weather didn't call for it, but it did run the well pump and the hot water heater (4500 watts) at the same time. I also made a total mess of the 20 hour oil change. Total rookie mistakes and there is a nice oil stain on the driveway now. Oh well


Not to bad for fuel usage. Always learning and getting better.


----------



## bosox_5

Just had the propane company come over and they installed a quick connect to my 1000 gallon underground tank.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Been working on this set up. Almost done


----------



## kalcormier

Very clever! I need to go through my prep stuff.


----------



## Redtwin

@CenlaLowell Genius! How does it do at blocking the sound? I really like the idea of being able to lock it up so the generator doesn't "walk away". With all fences being blown down after a storm, some unsavory folks like to walk around and listen for generators running after dark.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Redtwin said:


> @CenlaLowell Genius! How does it do at blocking the sound? I really like the idea of being able to lock it up so the generator doesn't "walk away". With all fences being blown down after a storm, some unsavory folks like to walk around and listen for generators running after dark.


Actually it does pretty good. We can barely hearing it running in the house. Yes, I tapcon a plate and ran a chain on the backside of the generator. So it's not going anywhere.


----------

